# Kitche Smarts.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So food prices are up, especially meats, what to do in the kitchen? Time for the healthy and filling bean pot or fresh pork chop instead of bacon or ground your own hamburger meat or cured your own ham, get smart and make your own roast beef at $5 per pound instead of $9 at the deli counter, buy meats or fish with bone in for soups later or chicken or fish stock for a nice Spanish Paella rice dish, learn to make Spanish fried meat pies (Empanadas on YouTube) a few of those with a nice cold beer or glass of wine and you have a nice Sunday brunch Spanish style, flour tortillas fill with egg,potatoe and some sausages and you have a breakfast meal or filled them with beans and cheese or shredded pork for a great meal that actually cost very little. A $.99 cent can of pasta sauce with a small roll of $ 3.89 pork sausage makes for a great pasta sauce, top that with $1.39 pound of dry pasta and homemade garlic rolls or biscuits and some ice tea or a bottle of cheap red and you have a meal for 4 or 6 that will rival any restaurant out there. The whole key here is to get smart and make things with your own two hands, cheap cut of pork like a leg, ground at home makes for very fresh sausages the skin makes excellent cracklings and the bone goes to the bean pot. 
Get it.
:laugh:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

You just made me hungry.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> You just made me hungry.


I`m sorry


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*No just potatoes?????????*

There are many issues out there for Us to talk about or even have a heated argument but in my opinion the kitchen and family comes on top of everything out there, I'm trying to teach my two daughters a thing or two about what it takes to run a household in today's economical times, every prepper out there knows the import ant's of a well stock root cellar, every Sunday we try to have a cheerful simple nutritional dinner, like today`s menu, BBQ ribs and young potatoes cook in the crock pot with sweet corn , ice tea, bread on the side ,so we went to the store and potato chips came into view, one family sizes bag or 13.5 ounces at $4.99 while 5 pounds of spuds at $2.89 . Mashed potatoes, salad, hash browns, egg/ potatoes omelets, I can go on and on about potatoes and their nutritional importants in our home vs. a bag of salt cured chips but that is not what this is all about is about teaching our children the value of a dollar is about getting them involved in the activities in the home in order for them to become aware of the kind of World we lived, after all they are the future prepared society of America.
:beercheer:


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Readytogo, did you buy a few extra potatoes and some coconut oil for tonight? You can show your gals to whip up fresh potato chips and they won't ever want a bag of chips again.
My problem with the rising price of meat is, we will be due for a cow and pig butchered, not by us in the fall, not sure what prices will be like then. Trying to get the hubby to realize beans have protein just like that steak and same with avocados, but he still likes meat for supper. Trying to cut back on em eat and eat more fruits and veggies. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Learn to cook from scratch....'deep scratch' as my dearly departed used to call it. How is 'deep scratch' different? The beans are dry beans, the rice is plain old rice (not minute rice or heat & eat), the veggies are grown in real dirt that has to be washed off; in short like folks used to cook back in the 30s and the 40s - real food. Remember when 'fast' dinner preparation meant 'only' 30 minutes? Those deep scratch recipes also share another common denominator - they are the cheapest forms available of the food at hand. That way you save money, cook healthier, AND learn a trick or two. 
Learn to cook that heretofore never tried 'tough' cut of meat, or even a meat you have never had before, since even the cheaper regular meats are being priced astronomically nowdays. My dearly departed was, fortunately for me, a peasant gourmet and we learned to eat dirt cheap peasant specialities, from scratch. He even learned to eat weeds (foraged foods)! Food prices need not be a disaster if you keep a sense of adventure and are open to new foods.
Yes, absolutely look into more plant based foods, especially for plants that grow locally! Ditto for game meats!


----------



## preppy (Oct 31, 2012)

We cook a lot from scratch here. I have sensitivities to food additives and have to avoid many things that I would otherwise enjoy the convenience of using.

I get a kid in the kitchen with me a couple of times a week and explain what I am doing and why. Basically teaching them the basics of cooking and preparing food for meals. 

Wed. our strawberry order will be here (from a charity sale) and they will once again be cleaning and slicing strawberries for canning and freezing. They will both know the basics of water bath canning before the summer is over.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

If we have meat, it's usually only a small amount mixed in with rice or pasta, for flavoring as it were. You can get away with less meat in a casserole, but not everyone tolerates casserole for dinner too often.


----------

